# Form 888



## waichun (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am applying Partner Visa(309/100)

I have got two Australian PR who can help me in the form 888. Do I ask them to mail me the certified copies of the original or email the scanned copies of the original to me and I get them certified outside Australia.

I know this kinda silly to ask. As we know, form 888 must be witnessed/certified under the person prescribed under the Statutory Declaration Act

It would be much convenient if I got them through the email. However, if this is not possible, I will need them to mail to me.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

You need to submit originals with your application. So, get your witnesses to print it off of the internet, go to their nearest DIAC office, or send the forms to them by post/ e-mail. 

They have to fill them in and sign them in front of a JP or one of the other authorised witnesses. Then, they have to send them to you by express or registered mail. 

There is no way around this if you are overseas and your witnesses are in Australia. You have to do it the snail-mail way.


----------



## waichun (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the reply aussiegirl

your explanation helps


----------



## GermanInBrissie (Jan 7, 2012)

This might be a silly question but what happens if the person writing the stat dec misspells the sponsor's name? Is it not valid?

We had friends filling out the form and sending them to us and one of them forgot my partner's middle name and left out an 'r' in his first name (should be 'rr') and he's known him for 17 years 

Would that be a problem since it's still obvious who he's talking about?? 

Oh and there are LOTS of spelling mistakes too Aargh


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

GermanInBrissie said:


> This might be a silly question but what happens if the person writing the stat dec misspells the sponsor's name? Is it not valid?
> 
> We had friends filling out the form and sending them to us and one of them forgot my partner's middle name and left out an 'r' in his first name (should be 'rr') and he's known him for 17 years
> 
> ...


Hello,
Maybe you could ask friend to rewrite it. Its very important to do it right.


----------

